

Why Andy Rubin left Android - monkbent
http://stratechery.com/2013/the-real-reason-andy-rubin-left-android/

======
Zigurd
"The report said Rubin told a room full of Google executives that Google-owned
phone-maker Motorola was a hedge against Samsung growing too powerful."

Andy Rubin was perfect for the job of breaking into carriers and OEMs. At
Danger, he learned exactly how unfair that process is, and he was ready to
wield Google's market power like Thor's hammer.

"Rubin’s comments indicated a view of Android as something to preserve and
protect."

That would be the right mind-set - if Rubin were still at Danger. But the
struggle with OEMs and carriers is largely over and won more thoroughly than
Rubin himself likely dared wish for.

Now Android, or Chrome, or both, are ready to carve up the carcass of the
Windows PC business. That requires a completely different approach.

